# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 33)



## ripjack13 (Aug 13, 2017)

*Do you try to incorporate more hand tools into your woodworking or more machinery? *
*And why....*
*




*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course you and you too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2017)

Starting to incorporate a little more hand tools as I acquire them. Mostly due to I just have a thing for old tools and I think it is really cool to use them and not just collect them.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 13, 2017)

It really depends on the task at hand and what is available. I do like using hand tools.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 13, 2017)

I have both. If I can use a machine I do. My shoulders would not allow me to become a fulltime hand tool guy... Gotta maximize what you can do and power tools do that for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## CWS (Aug 13, 2017)

I like machinery. I am old and lazy. Loading a blank on the CNC is enough hand work for me. I do like to collect a few old tools. I have my grandfathers two hand saws that he used when I helped him I was growing up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 13, 2017)

More power tools for me... I prefer the speed. There is something cool about the Roy Underhill approach, but speed wins out for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 13, 2017)

Speed, precision, and intricacy for me.
It's either power or hand tooling that will give the best result

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 13, 2017)

Time is limited in the shop (HEAT, honeydo's, work, other projects, )so machinery for the most part. That's not to say I don't apprecuate using or seeing hand tools used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 13, 2017)

I use both. Some things I just don't have the tools and technique to do by hand. I keep experimenting on smaller projects trying to get things down. I like hand tools and find them more precise on other parts of my work. I love how quiet hand tools are. I love the sound of a sharp plane cutting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 13, 2017)

I prefer machinery. While I tend to have a lot of patience usually, I am very much interested in seeing progress in projects! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 13, 2017)

I am almost exclusively power tools. I've never learned to use hand tools and it just doesn't interest me. I could watch Roy Underhill all day and enjoy it, just don't want to do it myself. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 13, 2017)

All power tooled



 

All hand tooled

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 13, 2017)

Both at the same time! Lathe is power tool. Chisels are hand tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 13, 2017)

Depends on the project. I love my old hand tools but sometimes for speed and repeatability to make a buck you just have to power through it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Do a little of both at times, but usually it's power tools to get where I want to go, then sand and finish by hand. Simply easier and quicker, don't have enough time in the shop the way it is, but do enjoy the satisfaction hand sanding and polishing a piece to perfection brings.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sprung (Aug 13, 2017)

I am definitely on the side of power tools, but am trying to incorporate some more hand tool work than I have in the past - especially in those instances where it's the best tool for the job or the easiest way to accomplish something.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 13, 2017)

What's a hand tool

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## justallan (Aug 13, 2017)

Power tools for me as much as possible, other than fine sanding. Somehow sanding just never gets perfect for me unless the final touch is by hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sidecar (Aug 14, 2017)

Stuff rules ! 
Think maybe I'm a recarnade'd Shaker but the good Lord forgot to throw in the talent , guess he wanted a chuckle now and again .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 14, 2017)

Mostly a power tool user. I occasionally use hand tools for tuning up cuts, etc but my work is with power tools.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

